# Solar powered lighting question



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a 12 volt solar setup. I would like to convert some of my house lighting over to 12 volts. My question, does anyone make 12 volt lightbulbs that I could use in my existing 120 volt lighting fixtures? If not, does any company make fixtures that would look suitable for use in a living room or bed room? I’ve looked at RV lighting but it looks good for a trailer but not so good for my living spaces.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe the folks at Backwoods Solar can help? Good luck Chiefster!

https://www.backwoodssolar.com/

https://www.backwoodssolar.com/12v-24v-ultimate-6w-bulb-w-screw-base-2233


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have a 12 volt solar setup. I would like to convert some of my house lighting over to 12 volts. My question, does anyone make 12 volt lightbulbs that I could use in my existing 120 volt lighting fixtures? If not, does any company make fixtures that would look suitable for use in a living room or bed room? I've looked at RV lighting but it looks good for a trailer but not so good for my living spaces.


Chiefster, . . . yes, there are 12 volt light bulbs that have a screw base just like the 100 watt or 60 watt bulbs we all use, . . . bought some back a few years ago to do just what you are talking about. I bought em on Ebay, . . . and they were not outlandishly expensive.

I changed my mind though, . . . and did a little creative electrical work, . . . bought an inverter, . . . put in all LED bulbs, . . . now I just switch off the main power source, . . . turn on the alternative power, . . . plug into the inverter, . . . and then the regular lights in my house work, . . . with the regular wall switches, . . . etc.

It has worked out seriously good for me and my wife just loves it.

I'll get you some pictures if you are interested in going that way, . . . total investment was about $300, . . . cheaper than the total package of 12 volt fixtures I was thinking of, . . . and was a whole bunch quicker than the 12 volt would have been.

I later bought a solar panel, . . . but as of yet, have not gotten it hooked into the system, . . . going to do that when I finish another little project out front of my leather shop. Right now I just plug in the battery charger every now and then, . . . making sure my batteries are up to snuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just about every RV sales lot as well as decent-sized truck stops have 12v Edison-based lamps.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

This is a subject that I am very interested in. And I appreciate the posting on this subject. We are retiring next summer and moving completely off grid back home in Idaho. So any info is appreciated.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I already have a 2000 watt inverter and I pretty much use LED bulbs everywhere. The inverter is a big, heavy Outback unit that doesn’t seem to be very efficient. I want to look at this both ways...... using the inverter vs 12 volt DC. Presently I pretty much only use my solar setup to power a small chest freezer.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Gunn said:


> This is a subject that I am very interested in. And I appreciate the posting on this subject. We are retiring next summer and moving completely off grid back home in Idaho. So any info is appreciated.


I have posted about my solar panel project here before. Lots of info in the old posts. I'll be happy to answer any of your questions I can, but probably most of the useful info is in the old posts. I have a lot of $ tied up in my system because it was a DIY project and I learned by spending money foolishly. But in my case and my area I don't find solar to be very practical. But ask away and I will answer. And if you want a good two-way conversation I can supply my phone number and we can talk about it.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have posted about my solar panel project here before. Lots of info in the old posts. I'll be happy to answer any of your questions I can, but probably most of the useful info is in the old posts. I have a lot of $ tied up in my system because it was a DIY project and I learned by spending money foolishly. But in my case and my area I don't find solar to be very practical. But ask away and I will answer. And if you want a good two-way conversation I can supply my phone number and we can talk about it.


What I have on order right now is a 7500 watt system with a Genrac 13KW propane generator backup. It is allegedly everything I need. But I don't know is 7500 watts big enough? Guns and medicine I understand. This not so much.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you have a system on order that was suggested by professionals, you are probably fine. I started small with a DIY kit and built from there. Better, and cheaper, to talk to pros, determine what size system you need, and buy it once. I didn’t do that. I’m assuming they asked you what all you needed to power and took into account the weather where you will be locating. If going off-grid it is very important to downsize your electrical requirements. Storage batteries are the big downside off off-grid. Batteries are big, expensive, and really don’t store that much power. Good luck!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As an RVer for over 35 years, I've learned most people don't realize, it is more difficult for 12 volt systems to "push" 
the current thru wire compared to 120 volts. Think of a pipe with 12 PSI compared to 120 PSI pressure. In a 
building already wired for 120 volt system should be ok for LED type lighting. BUT for anything other than low 
current draw LEDs, the wiring may not be able to handle the current required for some 12 appliances. For a 12 volt 
appliance to do the same "work" as a 120 volt appliance, it takes 10 times the current thru the wire. The same goes 
for an inverter trying to power a 120 volt appliance. If the appliance is rated for 100 watts at 120 volts (0.83 amps), 
the battery must furnish 10 times the power into the inverter (8.3 amps plus any power wasted in the conversion, 
up to an extra 10% for cheap inverters). In a small building, 12 volts will probably work ok, but people I know living 
off grid in WIS have found a problem when trying to supply 12 volt power to an out building, due to the distance 
involved causing voltage drop. This problem is why Thomas Edison's DC power grid was dropped in favor of Tesla's 
AC power grid. If I were wiring a building for a 12 volt system, I double or even triple the required wire size if any 
over 50 feet of length was needed. So proper positioning of the battery system into a central location if at all possible 
would help prevent needing very heavy wiring. This is one reason why some RV manufacturers place their "house" 
batteries in the center of the vehicle. One way around this problem is to use 24 volt or even 48 volt battery sustems. 
But finding 24 volt or 48 volt bulbs and appliances is worse than trying to find hen's teeth.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> As an RVer for over 35 years, I've learned most people don't realize, it is more difficult for 12 volt systems to "push"
> the current thru wire compared to 120 volts. Think of a pipe with 12 PSI compared to 120 PSI pressure. In a
> building already wired for 120 volt system should be ok for LED type lighting. BUT for anything other than low
> current draw LEDs, the wiring may not be able to handle the current required for some 12 appliances. For a 12 volt
> ...


In short, the _voltage drop_ is much larger with 12Vdc than it is with 120Vac.


----------

